# Why guns?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I grew up around guns and bought my first one last year. I now own six hanguns, two shotguns, and two rifles since then. I'm not even half way through my wish list and the list keeps growing. I used to say it was for self defense but unless I was an octopus, I only have two hands. The primary purpose is protection and the other is the pure love of firearms. I've become an enthusiast and find myself thinking about guns often.
I know why I love it so, but why do you do it? Most of us own more than one(like it says on the poll results), what's your story?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I grew up with guns and yes they were a tool but they still fascinated me just like the old tractor did. I have always like cars, trucks, and guns. I have had many of all three and I still enjoy them.:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've always had an interest in guns since I was little. I started shooting for real when I was in high school. Gave it up for a few years while I was a poor college student, and sadly, sold all my guns during that period to fund school and a move to my first apartment. Got back into it a few years ago because 1) I missed going to the range and 2) wanted a gun for home defense. The home defense rationale has evolved into a pretty much 24/7 carry now and I'm slowly trying to build up my collection again; although I have to say the want list is fairly short as I only want a few guns that I will be able to actually use and not a giant collection that just sits and collects dust.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not terribly interested in the mechanical aspects of guns. I'm more utilitarian/minimalist in my outlook, and I buy the guns for which I have a specific purpose.

All the handguns I own are defensive pistols. In fact, two days ago I sold off my last "recreational" pistol, a Browning .22.

The one shotgun I own is used primarily for bird hunting and practice on clays, and secondarily for home defense.

My .22 and .308 rifles are for hunting. I don't have fantasies of fighting off gangs of rioters and looters in the aftermath of the apocalypse.

I do have an M1 Garand just because I like shooting it, and a 1911 with a lot of sentimental value. But these guns come out of the safe only very occasionally, perhaps as little as once a year.

Why do I like guns, from a psychological standpoint? Basically, because they are instruments of power that allow me to exert my will on my immediate environment. Col. Cooper explores and explains this pretty thoroughly in the first chapter of _The Art of the Rifle_, and I think he's correct.

_"Personal weapons are what raised mankind out of the mud."_ - Jeff Cooper


----------



## redcards (Apr 16, 2008)

I love hunting, and just shooting in general. But most of all, I realize what type of world we live in, and hate the idea that I could ever be put in a situation where I don't have as much control as possible, especially within my own home. That is why I own guns.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Fascination*

We have a psychological fascination with guns; weapons, tools, gadgets? Power, control, and other masculine obsessions? The reasons are varied, and most individual. It is easy to become a gun hobbyist, and start collecting far more weapons than we have use for.

I once had a substantial collection of handguns,and not a few long guns too. Most of them sat in the safe much of the time. When I was shooting, I managed to rotate them through the range; but later, the only time they came out was to be fondled and polished. I thought highly of them, and only sold them at a time when I was in rapid physical decline.

These days I try to sell what I do not use. It can be difficult to part with a gun; even one I have no use for any more. I say, enjoy it, but do not let it do financial harm.


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hell I used to feel pretty safe with just a big intimidating knife, but I shattered both my feet last year and my mobility has greatly dimished. Having a gun around just seems to help compensate for how vulnerable I am now...running from a bad situation is just not an option anymore


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I used to shoot skeet and hunt small game when I was younger and those were fine times. I'm luckier than most, the nearest commercial property to my home is my local indoor/outdoor shooting club. It's less than a mile away. I work from home a lot so shooting gives me a mid day outlet from sitting around, looking at a screen and reading contracts. 

Shooting, like golf, leaves perfection as unattainable, therefore one always strives for improvements. This focus and concentration takes my mind off of work for a while. It also serves to make me better prepared to defend my home and family so it's a win/win situation. Unlike golf, I only need an hour to put in a very full range session for about the price of a round of golf and I can do it alone, at my own pace. 

I like everything about guns. Buying, selling, negotiating, shopping, shooting, talking, watching, even cleaning. It's just a great outlet. It also helps that, if you choose the right guns, they hold value as well.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

SIGCrazie said:


> I grew up around guns and bought my first one last year. I now own six hanguns, two shotguns, and two rifles since then. I'm not even half way through my wish list and the list keeps growing. I used to say it was for self defense but unless I was an octopus, I only have two hands. The primary purpose is protection and the other is the pure love of firearms. I've become an enthusiast and find myself thinking about guns often.
> I know why I love it so, but why do you do it? Most of us own more than one(like it says on the poll results), what's your story?


Two reasons.

I don't want people coming to my home uninvited when we are without power for weeks at a time in south florida.

Second, it's a very good stress releiver. I go to the range and forget the outside world for a bit. I have fun while easing my tension and releasing stress into a sheet of paper with a sillouette on it.


----------



## michael P. (Apr 13, 2008)

I think like Mike on this one. It is a tool that allows me to accomplish a mission. I don't care if I have a revolver, M4, shotgun or even a knife. I just like having it and training with it so I can use it right when the time comes. Although I have developed an attachment to my MP5SD.


----------



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not sure I can entirely explain it yet.

I have only grown to the age where I am permitted to shoot a gun (and will have to go through a lengthy training process to SHOOT, not own)

I'll then go through another lengthy process to entitle me, under strict conditions to own.

Neither of the two processes will ever entitle me to legally CCW, or protect my home or family.

So why am I going through all of this?

Well, for 1) I hate being told what I cant do, especially by a 'NANNY STATE' government where the simple answer is to ban what is misunderstood.

2) A gun as a tool, is for me, simply facinating to look at, the way they go together etc.

3) I set myself little 'bucket list' projects, this is one of them

I'm sure as I get further into it, i'll have more and more reasons or justifications :smt083


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Besides starting a nice collection, being a gun enthusiast enables me to be aware of the times. Gun control, crime, Hollywood, media, etc.

I'm able to share my thoughts on laws and stuff.


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I've thought about my reasons as I read your responses to my question. Other than personal protection, 1)to own a piece of human enginuity and its progress is a great thing 2)to own a piece of history that has kept this great nation free (1911, M1 Garand, Western 6 shooter) 3)to have the same feeling that my father and his father before him had when I hold a gun in my hand makes me feel connected. I hope to pass on the same respect and knowledge to my children. I remember the first time a fired a pistol when I was twelve years old, I was in awe of the raw power this little piece of steel can produce. Yes, it is a tool to achieve a purpose and I grew to respect that tool. I guess I love everything about it. It's like being part of an elite club that many may not understand. I thought(really,my girlfriend) I was turning into a "gun nut" but it's nice to hear everyone feels similar to the way I feel. Thanks and keep those stories going.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm old enough that guns are pretty much just another tool. There are a few that I'd like to own such as an M1 Garand, an M1 carbine, and a 1911. I don't really hunt so the above are toys of historic value only although the 1911 might see some carry use. I spent a good many years in my twenties learning a little of the art of shooting. I'm mostly past the gotta have the latest and greatest. My main interest is self protection. I don't really feer like I'm unsafe as a whole but I do see a changing world around me. Once my CCL comes through there may be a search for the perfect carry weapon but once that goal is reached I doubt I'll do much in the way of expanding my collection. I do enjoy an afternoon at the range.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I grew up with a pellet rifle as a kid and then shot competitively in the Air Force which really peeked my interest. I had a break of many years to raise kids and have come back around manly because of my relocation to Montana and the fact that I can now have a CCW license to protect me and my family.

I had a natural talent of shooting as a young whipper snapper which helps fire the passion.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Because it's a cold world


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

Deep answer: I've been studying martial arts on and off for 20 years. Striking to grappling to sticks to knives to guns to... I'm not sure where I'm going next. Using weapons is just one more aspect of fighting that I feel I need to know. 

Shallow answer: Mom wouldn't let me have a BB gun. HA! Look at me now, Ma!

Shallower answer: My wife says guns are jewelry for men. I have to say it feels that way sometimes.


----------



## BCC (May 18, 2007)

I was really affected by the shooting at VT, possibly because I knew 2 engineering students there (not hurt).

The more I thought about it, the more I came to believe that if professors or other staff had the right to decide to carry or not, the event could have had a much earlier and happier ending.

So deciding to get a gun was more of a political statement, since I don't fear for my personal safety or those around me. 

I joined the NRA.

Once I started looking, I got hooked. A Nighthawk, 3 Sigs, 3 S&W's and a couple of shotguns later and of course a high quality safe, I'm into it.

I don't carry. All guns are unloaded and in the safe. They get exercised at the range.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

in my case,
my dad didn't have any guns. 
So on my 21st birthday - guess what i did (it wasn't go drinking)
i presently own 4 collectors pistols
of the others 
2 are for defense (LCP and G26)
and one for cheap practice on trigger control (P22)
i do however believe that concerning the topic of "survivalist" on should have a 9mm and a 45acp pistol 
so i plan on getting the new xd45 service 4" pistol
as far as rifles - i would buy a stag left hand ar15 if i had a place closer to home to shoot it and practice


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

All of the above and then some. I have a few the have been past down thru the family. Some are from the terrible times in history. some are just plain fun, and finally some are tools. I love to research the history of guns in general and if I can ones that I have in my collection.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Sometimes a chainsaw, blowtorch and a pair of boltcutters is just too subtle.


----------

